# Unrealircd inside FreeBSD jail



## halplus (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi:

I am trying to deploy unrealircd inside one of my jails and I can't find much information (a guide or tutorial). It is even missing details in unrealircd website claiming it can run in FreeBSD 6 (old). I reached the point of compiling the port and configuring unrealircd.conf. But so far no idea on what to do next. Does anyone have an idea on where I can find one? All I can find is Russian websites in Google . Thanks in advance!


----------



## Savagedlight (Feb 12, 2013)

It would help if you described what the problem was. Where does it go wrong?


----------



## swa (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi, 

Like all services on FreeBSD you need to 'enable' it in rc.conf.

`# echo "unrealircd_enable=\"YES\"" >> /etc/rc.conf`

If you want to run it as a specific user
`# echo "unrealircd_user=\"ircd\"" >> /etc/rc.conf`

Then start unreal
`# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/unrealircd start`

If your unrealircd.conf is ok, you are now able to connect. Unrealircd runs very stable on FreeBSD.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 13, 2013)

Keep in mind that you need to specifically bind a service to the jail's IP address or else it will listen on all addresses, including the host's and other jails' addresses.


----------



## halplus (Mar 22, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Keep in mind that you need to specifically bind a service to the jail's IP address or else it will listen on all addresses, including the host's and other jails' addresses.



Yes I know, I had to do that with mysql and sendmail, but thanks for reminding me. I am going to try @swa information. 

this is what I was missing:

`# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/unrealircd start`

I tried /etc/rc.d/ but forgot to list /usr/local/etc/rc.d/ to locate the control script :e

Also had doubts about some flag needed like the ones for postgres but according to the replies seems no one is. Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 22, 2013)

halplus said:
			
		

> /usr/local/etc/rc.d/unrealircd start[/cmd]
> 
> I tried /etc/rc.d/ but forgot to list /usr/local/etc/rc.d/ to locate the control script :e


You can also use:
`# service unrealircd start`


----------



## halplus (Mar 23, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> You can also use:
> `# service unrealircd start`



But how do I know it is *unrealircd*? In other words how do I get the list of available services? Sorry if the question looks noob but I prefer that to ignorance .

In any case I think installation scripts could give a little hand to newcomers sysadmins. If I remember well MySQL, Postfix, Apache and/or Dovecot installation scripts help a lot with that telling you where to find configuration files and start/stop scripts. I mean that could improve success of people running services on top of FreeBSD and increase it's popularity. Just leaving some constructive criticism, I do appreciate all your help.


----------



## cpm@ (Mar 23, 2013)

You can check which services are enabled `# service -e`. To list all files in /etc/rc.d and the local startup directories, run `# service -l`

See service(8) for more about options that can be handy.


----------

